# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Hallo aus dem Odenwald

## outlet91042

ich bin durch zufall hier gelandet. Eigentlich bin ich eher der old school Schönwetterfahrer und habe aus der Zeit als ich noch jünger war ein Canondale V700 und ein Mountain Cycle San Andreas. Damals vor 20 Jahren  :EEK!:  waren die schon cool.....
....aber leider stehen diese eh nur im Keller und ich muss mich einfach mal wieder aufraffen zu fahren. Also mal sehen was die Zeit so bringt. Mit 40 ist man ja nicht viel zu alt....  :Rolleyes:

----------

